# medicine bottles at the library



## ScottBSA (Jan 10, 2016)

A couple of months ago I took some of my local beer and soda bottles to our local genealogy library for a display.  I changed them out for some of my medicine and cosmetic bottles the other day.  Here's a picture of them in place.
The librarian in charge of the displays had a bottle collection and dug many of them herself.  Lost them in a divorce.

Scott


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 10, 2016)

I see some mighty fine glass in that display.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll say! That is some nice glass!!!


----------



## SCCH (Apr 20, 2016)

thoes are very good finds


----------

